# PM 6400/200 sans clavier, comment le faire démarrer ?



## Maple leafs (22 Mars 2011)

Bonjour à tous,

Je suis devant un problème épineux...
J'ai un PM 6400/200 ou j'ai stocké des archives. Après 2 déménagements, j'ai perdu le clavier.
Sur cette machine, le démarrage se fait SOIT au clavier, SOIT avec le bouton de reboot en frontal.

J'ai actuellement un IMAC (24 pouces) acheté il y a 2 ans et un MACBOOK PRO acheté cette année. Les 2 tournant sous SL.

Après plusieurs reboots, rien n'y fait...
Je n'ai pas besoin d'écran, puisque la seule apparition du disque sur le bureau pourrait me permettre de copier son intégralité.

J'ai relié alors le 6400 à l'IMAC avec un câble FIREWIRE afin de la mettre en mode cible.
Cela ne fonctionne pas, le 6400 n'apparaît ni sur le bureau, ni dans les disques invisibles.

Je n'ai pas de connectique pour démonter le disque du 6400 et utiliser le couple master/slave.

A part retrouver un clavier d'occasion, quelle serait la solution pour pouvoir copier la totalité du disque sur une machine ?

Merci de vos avis éclairés.


----------



## Invité (22 Mars 2011)

Ton FireWire, c'est une carte Pci ?
Il me semble qu'on ne peut démarrer en mode "t" que des ordis qui ont le FW en natif

A mon sens, il faudrait trouver un ancien clavier (Apple ADB) avec une souris, un écran 
.
Ensuite activer le partage de fichiers. et soit relier le Mac sur ton routeur si tu en as un, ou faire un réseau direct avec un de tes autres Mac.

Ou alors acheter un petit adaptateur comme ça, c'est toujours utile !


----------



## Maple leafs (22 Mars 2011)

Invité a dit:


> Ton FireWire, c'est une carte Pci ?
> Il me semble qu'on ne peut démarrer en mode "t" que des ordis qui ont le FW en natif
> 
> A mon sens, il faudrait trouver un ancien clavier (Apple ADB) avec une souris, un écran
> ...



Merci de votre réponse...
Le port Firewire est en natif sur le 6400/200.

Je n'ai il me semble que la possibilité de trouver un clavier pour forcer l'ordi à démarrer.
Merci aussi pour l'adaptateur mais ne pouvant démarrer le 6400, je ne pourrais l'utiliser..


----------



## iMacounet (22 Mars 2011)

Bonjour, aujourd'hui je suis généreux, je suis envoyé par le Messie.

Je peux vous faire don d'un clavier ADB Macintosh.


----------



## Maple leafs (22 Mars 2011)

iMacounet a dit:


> Bonjour, aujourd'hui je suis généreux, je suis envoyé par le Messie.
> 
> Je peux vous faire don d'un clavier ADB Macintosh.



Ce serait avec plaisir, il possède un bouton de démarrage au clavier ?


----------



## iMacounet (22 Mars 2011)

Maple leafs a dit:


> Ce serait avec plaisir, il possède un bouton de démarrage au clavier ?


Tous les claviers ADB Macintosh que j'ai ont un bouton de démarrage.

Envoyez un moi un Message privé, avec votre adresse, je demande que le remboursement des frais de livraison.


----------



## Maple leafs (22 Mars 2011)

iMacounet a dit:


> Tous les claviers ADB Macintosh que j'ai ont un bouton de démarrage.
> 
> Envoyez un moi un Message privé, avec votre adresse, je demande que le remboursement des frais de livraison.



*Correctif il s'agit d'un Apple Power Macintosh G4 350/mhz (PCI), le 6400/200 est le second que je n'utilise plus. Je pense toutefois qu'il s'agit du même clavier.
*


----------



## iMacounet (22 Mars 2011)

Maple leafs a dit:


> *Correctif il s'agit d'un Apple Power Macintosh G4 350/mhz (PCI), le 6400/200 est le second que je n'utilise plus. Je pense toutefois qu'il s'agit du même clavier.
> *


Je t'ai renvoyé un message privé !


----------



## Invité (22 Mars 2011)

Nan, c'est pas pareil du tout !
Le 6400 n'a pas de FW natif. Mais il a une connectique ADB.
En revanche le G4 n'a pas d'ADB, mais du FW. Il te suffit de trouver un clavier Usb pour le faire booter en FW.
Je me demande si le clavier de l'iMac va fonctionner, je crois qu'il y a des incompatibilités entre les nouveaux claviers et les anciens Mac.


----------



## Maple leafs (24 Mars 2011)

Invité a dit:


> Nan, c'est pas pareil du tout !
> Le 6400 n'a pas de FW natif. Mais il a une connectique ADB.
> En revanche le G4 n'a pas d'ADB, mais du FW. Il te suffit de trouver un clavier Usb pour le faire booter en FW.
> Je me demande si le clavier de l'iMac va fonctionner, je crois qu'il y a des incompatibilités entre les nouveaux claviers et les anciens Mac.



C'est exact, le clavier de l'IMAC ne fonctionne pas sur le G4 350. Je dois trouver un clavier d'occase. Imacounet m'a donné un site mais l'annonce n'y est plus...
Merci de ta réponse.


----------



## Invité (24 Mars 2011)

T'as pas un vieux clavier Pc en Usb ?
En appuyant sur la touche "t" dès le "boing" ton G4 ne démarre pas en mode cible ?


----------



## Maple leafs (25 Mars 2011)

Invité a dit:


> T'as pas un vieux clavier Pc en Usb ?
> En appuyant sur la touche "t" dès le "boing" ton G4 ne démarre pas en mode cible ?



Faut que j'en trouve un... Je n'ai que des portables, 1 samsung PC, et l'Ibook Pro. aucun clavier USB.


----------



## jp.pilet (25 Mars 2011)

en fouillant je dois pouvoir te trouver un vieux clavier usb fonctionnel... Si je ne l'ai pas déjà donné  Si ça t'intéresse je peut regarder.
cordialement JPP


----------



## Maple leafs (26 Mars 2011)

jp.pilet a dit:


> en fouillant je dois pouvoir te trouver un vieux clavier usb fonctionnel... Si je ne l'ai pas déjà donné  Si ça t'intéresse je peut regarder.
> cordialement JPP



Ce serait super en effet. rien trouvé sur les sites de ventes d'occasion...


----------



## jp.pilet (26 Mars 2011)

Je regarde dès demain et te tiens au courant par message privé
cordialement JPP


----------

